# How about a hearty batch of Oatmeal....



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Hello folks,

It's almost Halloween and the mornings are getting downright cold. I like it just about any time but this time of year a nice hot hearty bowl of oatmeal really helps on a cold morning. I've been doing it this way for the past couple of years but found a good twist this morning. Usually on Sunday mornings we get up and I'll make breakfast. I decided that it was a good day for some oatmeal. Here's how I did it today and it was fantastic!

Sorry folks but a lot of times when I cook I don't measure. I just "guesstimate" amounts. Besides people had different tastes so you can decide yourselves on the amounts of different things and experiment until you get it the way you like.

Decide on how much you're going to make and follow the directions on the package. Instead of using water OR milk, I use both. (half of the recomended amount of each to make up the total liquid required) Pour the milk/water into the pan and start heating it. I add a little salt and then some brown sugar and then some cinnamon. (again you can adjust the amounts to your particular taste and I like lots of cinnamon ) Then I went to the cupboard and pulled out a package of orange flavored "Craisins". They're dried cranberries basically and I usually use the plain ones but this time I decided to use the orange flavored ones. I dumped a handfull or two in to the liquid and stirred it up. When the liquid comes to a boil, dump in the oats and stir. Cook for about one minute while stirring occasionally. Remove from heat and let sit for 2-3 minutes. You're now ready for one awesome bowl of oatmeal!

Just thought I'd share one of our favorite Sunday monrning breakfasts. Give it a try. I think you'll like it!

Enjoy

John


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

How gross!!!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

YUUUUUK packaged oatmeal. Stuff ought to be outlawed.
We use real steel cut oats we get at the bulk food store and simmer them in water, 4 parts water to one part oats. It takes about 20 minutes but the results are worth the wait.


----------



## sweatyspartan (May 24, 2004)

Any dried fruits in oatmeal tastes delicious. Plus its one of the healthiest things out there for ya.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Oh well to each his own. More for me I guess.  
We love it!

John


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

I like made from scratch also. When boiling the water I drop in 3 Star Anise seeds, gives the oats a great flavor. Got that tip from Martha Stewart. After the oats is cooked make sure that you remove the same number of seeds from the pan. Instead of Brown Sugar ,try Maple syrup.:yikes:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

If it's slimy , I ain't eatin' it John!!
:lol:

I like oats when they are "firm" but I have to confess no matter which way they are cooked , they DO NOT like me....
If I eat a bunch of 'em - it's not too long & you'll be hearin' the "back up beeper" of the Redi-Mix truck......
:tdo12:
:SHOCKED:
:yikes:
:SHOCKED:
:cwm27:
(he said "batch"...)


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

You've probably got the healthiest colon in SE Michigan, lol!


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

tangleknot said:


> You've probably got the healthiest colon in SE Michigan, lol!


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I like any kind of oatmeal. The "real" stuff, or instant/packaged. But it has to have a healthy dose of brown sugar or maple syrup!  

Cream of Wheat is good stuff, too. Butter and brown sugar on it. Yum!


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

kroppe said:


> I like any kind of oatmeal. The "real" stuff, or instant/packaged. But it has to have a healthy dose of brown sugar or maple syrup!
> 
> Cream of Wheat is good stuff, too. Butter and brown sugar on it. Yum!


Your culinary opinion has little weight... Mr. Sanka.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Speaking of Sanka, I just finished a hot cup of the fine coffee-like substance!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

kroppe said:


> Speaking of Sanka, I just finished a hot cup of the fine _*coffee-like substance!*_


You kill me BJ!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Boy you were right Paul!

I picked up some steel cut oats the other day and just made up a batch. Let's just say that I won't be going back to the regular Quaker Oats any time soon. 

I used the brown sugar, cinnamon, raisins in the liquid while bringing it to a boil then added the oats and lowered the heat and let it simmer for about 25 mninutes. OUTSTANDING is all I can say! MMMMMMMMM

John


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

real oats for sure with a little butter and cream right from the cow....and a few grape nuts over the top


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

BTW, January is National Oatmeal Month
and from Quaker Oatmeal.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

I've started eating oatmeal in the morning but I prefer GRITS. Not that instant crap, either. I'm talking grits that take almost an hour to cook (when done properly). Good eats man!


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I thought that grits only took about twenty minutes.... At least according to Joe Pesci. 

Got to agree though, grits are some good eats. In fact I'm out the door in a few minutes to pick up something for dinner. I think I'll grab a container of grits while I'm at Kroger. That sounds good about now. I started getting a nasty head cold last night and it looks like I'm going to be curled up on the couch for a couple of days. Might as well have some good hot cereal in the morning to fill the void. 

John


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Grits aren't just for breakfast anymore. Here's a recipe from Emeril I've made a couple times and it's a big hit.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_4815,00.html?rsrc=search


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

jpollman said:


> I thought that grits only took about twenty minutes.... At least according to Joe Pesci.


Ya, but only when he is in court defending some "yutes" who are up on a murder charge.

Cheese grits are the way to go. Grits do not always have to be just for breakfast.


----------

